# 2 WIP Serbian style chef knives.



## Tim Rowland (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to share/start a thread to chronicle these 2 knives I stared working on yesterday.
I know these are not J-knives but I figured maybe a few people would find it interesting anyway.

the specifications are:

.125" thick 52100 steel, will be heat treated to 61 w/ Cryo treatment
4" tall at the heel, Blade will be approx 7.5" long after final grinding.

So far I have gotten everything profiled and pin holes drilled. On smaller knives I would normally drill more holes to lighten the handle end but I need all the weight I can in the handle to balance out these larger blades.

I Will set the initial bevels tomorrow hopefully and smooth over the spines and choils in preparation to send to heat treatment.


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 24, 2019)

Those look cool, I like the videos and pics I've seen of this style knife.

How far up will you take the bevel grind? 1/8" seems kinda thin for this tall style blade if used for camp/outdoors stuff and not kitchen use only, though depends on the grind?

Looking forward to the progress!


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jan 24, 2019)

These will only be used in an indoor kitchen setting no outdoor cooking and batoning of camp fire wood. 
The initial flat grind will go about 1/3 the way up and then I will finish the grind after heat treat with a slight convex so the total height of the grind will be around 1 1/2 inches or 40mm up when complete.


----------



## merlijny2k (Jan 26, 2019)

Is the edge to stay perfectly flat like that?


----------



## Matus (Jan 27, 2019)

For what it’s worth - this is not a Serbian knife. That name was nailed by the guys that made this shape ‘in’. I got that information from a Serbian guy some time back.

That does not make it any less cool though [emoji846]


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jan 27, 2019)

Sorry for the late reply Merlijny2k: Yes I am keeping the perfectly flat edge so it can be used more as a chopper/push slicer.

Matus: I have been told the same a while ago but since that is what most people know this shape as I went with it.


----------

